
Bancor takes on Crypto exchanges with wallet that converts across tokens - Zeta_Function
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/03/bancor-takes-on-crypto-exchanges-with-wallet-that-converts-across-tokens/
======
WhiteOwlLion
I was hoping there would be an 'atomic swap' type app that let you swap
between one altcoin to another. Hope they will do pairs with fiat so you can
just cash out easily too.

